# wheel weights



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on here know how to build a set of wheel weights for the back tires of a 2135 cub cadet?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I took a set of DP weights and made a set of rear weight rack for my Deere. If I only could find the pictures.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

if you have 8 or 12 inch diameter rims your can get weights from lowes for under 100.00 with mounting hardware i paid around 90 for my 55 lbs ww for the 12 in rims and i belive 35 lbs ww for 8 in rims are around 70 its hard to mess with making them


----------

